# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Không chỉ là cafe – Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán cafe Mẹt
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 142 Đội Cấn, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm cafe Mẹt
> *


Mẹt đơn thuần là một xã ở tỉnh Lạng Sơn, nhưng khi xuống Hà Nội, nó lại mang cái tên độc và lạ của một quán cafe – *café Mẹt.* 





*Mẹt* không chỉ nổi tiếng bởi một quán cafe với những menu thú vị, với mặt tiền rộng thoáng mà đặc biệt nhất, còn bởi một không gian ấn tượng và khác lạ. Mỗi tầng mang nét hấp dẫn, quyến rũ khác nhau nhưng không hề có sự vênh lệch, tương phản mà tất cả vẫn giữ được sự hài hòa, nhẹ nhàng cần có. 




Với những người lần đầu bước chân vào cửa quán, có lẽ sẽ bị choáng ngợp bởi sự lộng lẫy mà đầy ấm cúng ấy. Tưởng như ta đang bị vào một shop lưu niệm mới phải. Bởi khó có thể tìm thấy một café nào ở Hà Nội những đồ trang trí ngộ nghĩnh, đáng yêu như tại Mẹt: những bức họa đầy màu sắc tươi sáng, những bình hoa nhỏ, xinh xắn, những đồ handmade từ giấy màu hay những chai thủy tinh được bọc bởi sợi cói giản dị mà tinh tế… 




Tầng 2 được thiết kế đúng chất của một quán cafe teen hiện nay với phong cách ngồi bệt. Bàn ngồi làm từ những chiếc lốp ô tô, trên tường treo những chiếc mẹt hay giỏ cá – những đồ vật quen thuộc của làng quê nông thôn Việt Nam. 



Tầng 3 lại được bày biện như một quán bar nhỏ. 


Tầng 4 là một phòng karaoke mini, phù hợp cho các buổi hội họp, sinh nhật hay tụ tập bè bạn… Từ khi chủ quán treo những bức ảnh cưới của hai vợ chồng mà ngẫu nhiên, nơi này trở thành một địa điểm khá độc đáo, lãng mạn cho những bộ album ảnh cưới của nhiều cặp vợ chồng trẻ.



*

Menu cập nhật đến ngày 30/11/2012

*







Vì mỗi tầng có một phong cách thưởng thức cafe khác nhau nên menu của Mẹt cũng không kém sự phong phú, hấp dẫn, từ những loại đồ uống đơn giản, phổ biến như cafe, sinh tố, nước ép... đến sự kết hợp đầy sắc màu của những ly moctail hay đồ uống sữa lắc... View đẹp, đồ ngon, còn gì tuyệt hơn khi giá cả cũng rất mềm mại, phải chăng.













> *Quán cafe Mẹt
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 142 Đội Cấn, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm cafe Mẹt
> *



Nguồn: didau.org            

_Cùng khám phá Quán cafe ở Hà Nội – Quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## lovetravel

không gian ấm cúng nhỉ

----------


## littlegirl

thích không gian quán này ghê
phải đến thử mới được

----------


## pigcute

Kết rồi đóa  :cuoi1: 
bao giờ phải lượn qua thui

----------


## tieuqui

nhiều phong cách khác nhau trong 1 không gian

----------


## vaga_pro2006

kết rồi đấy
khi nào rủ bạn bè ghé xem sao

----------


## phuthuy

tầng nào ra tâng đấy  :cuoi1:

----------


## littlelove

món bánh j kia trông ngon thế

----------


## dongdat

nhà bạn mình ở gần chỗ này  :love struck: 
bao giờ rủ nó qua đây uống mới được

----------


## showluo

đang tìm địa điểm để tổ chức sinh nhật hehe

----------


## wildrose

nhìn ly kem ngon wa'

----------

